# Greetings from oneshot....Traeger Smoker



## oneshot (May 31, 2009)

I'm oneshot from Il. and have been using a Traeger smoker for about 2 yrs.
Is there a forum or threads here about people using Traeger smokers????
If not, maybe the staff could start a forum for this type of smoker.

Here's some pics of my smoker and a pork roast I've done. The flavor was fantastic using cherry....


----------



## bassman (May 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.  There are a few folks here who use the Traeger, but probably not enough to justify a separate forum.  Sure looks like you know how to do a pork roast though!


----------



## pops6927 (May 31, 2009)

Great looking pork!  Why not start a thread yourself on the Traeger Smoker; what's it's source of heat?  Just pick the forum that applies and let us all know what great features it has!

Welcome to SMF, also, look forward to seeing lots of Qview on all your smokes, and don't hesitate to ask any questions, we love to ramble on and on! lol!

Pops  §§


----------



## carpetride (May 31, 2009)

Welcome aboard!  Glad to see another pellethead here, seeing more and more of us around.  That loin looks great.


----------



## irishteabear (May 31, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.  Glad you joined us.  Thanks for sharing qview.  That roast looks great!


----------



## zeeker (May 31, 2009)

Welcome to SMF, glad to have you aboard!


----------



## jjrokkett (May 31, 2009)

Welcome Oneshot - Good looking qview!


----------



## jagerviking (May 31, 2009)

Traeger owner here as well. Welcome to the forums!!


----------



## caljr (Jun 1, 2009)

Welcome. Nice Q-View..


----------



## grothe (Jun 1, 2009)

Welcome aboard oneshot....nice lookin roast!


----------



## jimtown (Jun 2, 2009)

Welcome OneShot!!!

I do have a Traeger question so lets just leave it here....

I am looking at a Lil' Tex hoping to get before the 4th,  by question is about the different digital control's...

It comes with a  generic  Low,Med,High control  and you can buy the nice digital controls.  the standard one starts at 225 deg-400 degs.   i have also found a website that is now offering a 180-400 deg controller.   

How about input on how often would you use the lower temp and is it worth the extra price..

Jim


----------



## carpetride (Jun 2, 2009)

I've had first hand experience with all 3 and would strongly recommend the factory 225 unit over the other two.  I tried a "180" but had a defective unit and sent it back...very long story short--use the tried and true 225.  Nothing wrong with the 3 position switch but it is just a little harder to manage your temps.  I always found myself trying to adjust the lid just a little bit to let heat out at times and other times I was trying to decide how to increase my temps by a small amount.  Probably good'nuf for government work as they say but...


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks for joining us at the SMF.Thanks for the Q View my friend.


----------



## txbbqman (Jun 2, 2009)

Welcome aboard oneshot, nice looking q-view thanks for sharing


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Oneshot, glad to have you aboard!


----------



## oneshot (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the "warm" welcomes.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great group of people here!!!!!!


----------



## oneshot (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi Jim.  Stay with the digital Traeger sells. It has a setting for "smoke" which is a lower temp. and then you can go up, 225-450. This has worked great for me and allows you control of what temp. you want.

I have the Lil Tex and it handles everything I through in it. Get it, I'm sure you will love it like I love mine!!!!!


----------



## oneshot (Jun 3, 2009)

More from onshot's Traeger smoker.

A prime rib (boneless).

Used Traegers prime rib rub all over roast.


Into the smoker it goes. (Remember, fat side up)
Using cherry and set on smoke for 2 1/2 hours. Then raised temp. to 350 until cooked to rare. Take off and let it rest. (It was tired)
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



















Finished results.......





The cherry really gave great flavor to the roast. Everyone loved it!!!!

I also tried smoking a Canada goose but it didn't work out very well.
Everytime I lit it, it jumped back into the water and went out!!!!!! LOL


----------



## countrysmoked (Jun 3, 2009)

Jim get the traeger unit.  I have friends here that tried to save a few bucks and bought the aftermarket thermostat,  didn't work so well for them the ones with the traeger units seemed happy with them.  I use the country smoker pellet feeders and they have a variable pellet speed stock but I have ordered the thermostaticly controlled board for my big smoker.  Get the pellet hopper extension right away and enjoy.  I know the wood fired pit guys call us lazy but I have enough irons in the fire already without having to spend hours tending fire ( I would love to but that wouldn't get the hay baled or the beans planted) while I smoke supper or make jerky.


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 3, 2009)

Welcome Oneshot.  I take it your a hunter as well.


----------



## oneshot (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes, I'm a state licensed Nuisance Wildlife Control Operator (professional hunter/trapper). It's what I do for a living, so there's always fresh meat.


----------



## billbo (Jun 4, 2009)

Welcome! Nice Qview right out of the gate!


----------



## zeeker (Jun 4, 2009)

Welcome Oneshot, glad to have ya...


----------



## seenred (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey oneshot, nice to meet you and welcome aboard.  Thanks for postin' the nice que-view


----------



## oneshot (Jun 5, 2009)

Has anyone done a smoked roast beef (for beef samichs)????

Looking for ideas on meat cut used, wood flavors used, spices and time smoked/cooked.

Thanks y'all.............


----------



## oneshot (Jun 8, 2009)

Here's a qview of the finished Country style pork ribs I did yesterday.
They were absolutely fantastic!!!! Which is why there are no pics of a smoke ring, I ate them to fast cause I was starving.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Plain....



With sauce...


----------

